# My rack & frogs



## MvFrogs (Aug 18, 2012)

I never made a post with pictures of my collection. 

Here are some picture's taken today in my 'frogroom'.

Enjoy it 

And btw:
Yes I am European 
The tanks are: 40Width x 50Height x 50Depth (in cm)

*Cobalts*:


















*Citronella (F1)*:

































*Leucomelas (Finespot/Net)*:

































*Vanzolinii*:

















*Ventrimaculata (FG)*:


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice frogs and vivs, natural and lush! Congrats. I would add leaf litters in cobalt's tank, peat is ugly, IMO.

P.S.: Where are you from?


----------



## MvFrogs (Aug 18, 2012)

rigel10 said:


> Nice frogs and vivs, natural and lush! Congrats. I would add leaf litters in cobalt's tank, peat is ugly, IMO.
> 
> P.S.: Where are you from?


Yeah I know that  Need to get some but their tank has been redone couple of days ago and I still need to get some leaf 

And I'm from Belgium.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Is it sassifraga in your leuc's tank? How do you keep this plant so low?


----------



## MvFrogs (Aug 18, 2012)

rigel10 said:


> Is it sassifraga in your leuc's tank? How do you keep this plant so low?


I think its 'saxifraga stolonifera'. I don't do anything to keep it that low. It doesn't grow any higher than shown on the pictures


----------



## MvFrogs (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

nice tanks.
I have till yet to get the hang of having my ferns stay alive in my tanks. I also like the breeding cups with half a lid cut off. I guess to keep the water in.


----------



## MvFrogs (Aug 18, 2012)

pa.walt said:


> nice tanks.
> I have till yet to get the hang of having my ferns stay alive in my tanks. I also like the breeding cups with half a lid cut off. I guess to keep the water in.


Its to keep the water in and also it is easier to take out eggs. You just take out half the lid and replace it with another


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice set ups there!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

What pumilio do you have?


----------



## MvFrogs (Aug 18, 2012)

rigel10 said:


> What pumilio do you have?


Christobal  5 months old


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

From the pictures it looked Black jeans. This your Cristobal is very dark... I love it!


----------



## MvFrogs (Aug 18, 2012)

An update on my frogs... Hope you enjoy them as much as I do 

Christobal pair:









Tinctorius Species:









My rack & food rack:









And here my newest addition to my 'collection':
Tinctorius Green Lawa


----------



## tbhf (Jul 31, 2006)

That is a nice custom rack


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Great looking tanks and frogs! Keep up the great work.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Thats a very neat looking cristo. I always hope for an odd ball froglet with every tad, but so far all the froglets I've brought up have been very ordinary.


----------



## MvFrogs (Aug 18, 2012)

Here's a little update on how its all going in the rack.
The dark christobal drowned 

Christobal









Citronella


















Green (sipalawini) Lawa


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Lovely frogs! Sorry to hear about the cristo


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

How 'drowned'? This is the reason I am against ponds, pools, waterfalls and the like. They - if not well kept - are a receptacle for bacteria and they also steal room to the frogs.


----------



## MvFrogs (Aug 18, 2012)

rigel10 said:


> How 'drowned'? This is the reason I am against ponds, pools, waterfalls and the like. They - if not well kept - are a receptacle for bacteria and they also steal room to the frogs.


Well found her dead in one of the bigger bromeliads.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry for your loss! She was really nice and particular... Yesterday I emptied the cup of a neo Fuego Ancho: there was more water than a film canister full of water.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

rigel10 said:


> How 'drowned'? This is the reason I am against ponds, pools, waterfalls and the like. They - if not well kept - are a receptacle for bacteria and they also steal room to the frogs.


Frogs go to water when ill. This is why we hear about "drownings" They also don't "steal" room from the frogs. My frogs use water all the time when breeding and also deposit tads...

MyFrogs, very nice tanks and frogs!!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Points of view. I think water in a 18-inch Exo Terra is wasted space. Maybe it is not in large vivs. My first two vivs had ponds in a corner, I soon filled with clay and leaf litter.
But I must say that technique of construction and setting up of terrariums here is different: no false bottom, eggcrate and the like. Therefore it is more difficult filtering and cleaning water.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

rigel10 said:


> But I must say that technique of construction and setting up of terrariums here is different: no false bottom, eggcrate and the like. Therefore it is more difficult filtering and cleaning water.


I'd like to hear more about your construction methods. Would you consider starting a new thread?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have no pics to start a thread, and a thread without pictures is not very interesting, in my opinion. 
It is not my intention to hijack this thread (I apologize for this), but I can answer briefly here.
We use a first layer of expanded clay (Leca), then "tessuto-non tessuto" (non-woven fabric, I don't know if this name is correct in English: this stuff is similar to Hydrofleeche but much thinner) and sphagnum peat. I also add dried sphagnum moss and charcoal (a little). Very simple, as you can see. 
Probably MyFrogs uses 'Dendrobaten Terrariums': these have an inclined bottom which allows to collect water on the front. If not drained, the water can be a receptacle of bacteria and other.
Of course, nothing against viv or paludarium with ponds or pools if they have an efficient water filtration system. On the forum there are many fine examples, where I clicked "Like". But all these are great sized tanks.

P.S.: I ask again apologize to MyFrogs.


----------



## MvFrogs (Aug 18, 2012)

I indeed drain the water from the tanks. I normally use a misting system but went back to misting by hand. This gives me more control on howmuch water that gets in the tanks.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have no doubt about it. I know your tank have a drain hole. My friends who use similar tanks have a drainage system that connects all the tanks.
But I use Exo Terra, so: manual drainage.
Greetings


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Beautiful frogs, I am partial to your tincs. I love how full and lush your tanks are.


----------



## DamianR (Oct 24, 2013)

Gorgeous tanks, i love the foliage.


----------



## MvFrogs (Aug 18, 2012)

DamianR said:


> Gorgeous tanks, i love the foliage.


I am redoing all of my tanks atm. I'm going to focus only on tinctorius species and this kind of tank fits them best (imo)


----------



## abroniakeeper (May 7, 2014)

MvFrogs said:


> An update on my frogs... Hope you enjoy them as much as I do
> 
> Christobal pair:
> 
> ...


what sizzle are those viv's also who built them ? is that rack just holding the viv's inset or is the rack the viv's


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful setups! I especially like the leuc tank. I spend too much time daydreaming about traveling to Belgium for the beer -- now I can add frogs to the fantasy.


----------



## Limitedjive (Jan 16, 2013)

Really cool vivs, i like the natural over grown look. I do the same with mine. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/159266-office.html


----------



## tonyball (Mar 1, 2014)

Great looking frogs and setups!


----------

